# The Doc takes Gold again!



## DLtoker (Jul 13, 2007)

So, I was getting ready to order up some beans from The Doc when I remembered how he shorted me a bean on my first order.  I emailed him once before I placed a second order and he said he would toss in "some extra medecine" to correct the mistake...  Well, the second order came with no extra beans.  Bummer, I know.  But, whatever, I had a new stash and it wasn't worth persuing.  However, for me to continue being a customer I felt this mistake should not go over looked.  So, after exchanging a few emails, he is shipping me 4 beans of the strain I lost (Apollo 11) and also a pack of freebies to my safe address.  He truly is the man and I will continue to order from him for years to come.  The customer service is unbelievable and unsurpassed.  :cool2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 13, 2007)

Very cool that he is gonna make things right.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

Can't beat the service. I have never heard anything but good things.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 13, 2007)

I once ordered some AK48 from him and 8 were crushed. I emailed him and he sent me another pack and some Randy Candy. The 2 beans that weren't crushed turned out to be females and I still have a 10 pack of AK.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 28, 2007)

So, Doc customers.  When you order do you always get an email that gives a warning of other nations laws and that your beans with be there in 2-3 weeks?  I just don't remember ever seeing this before in my past orders... Hmmmm.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, you get the disclaimer with your email.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 28, 2007)

The doc has never let me down.... glad to hear of another satisfied customer.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah i put in an order for some master kush beans from the doc so yeah hopefully they make it down here.Last time i ordered beans(for the 1st time)i got some from weedfarmer an they made it through to me an i was stoaked but after germing them out of 12 seeds i got 1 female,iwas gutted so i thought id give the doc a go,heres hoping these ones will turn up to an heres hoping if they do i get more females than 1 lol


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 31, 2007)

New record for the Doc!  3 days for delivery time :aok:


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh yeah... I also got Black Rose seeds as freebees.  Check this out...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Oh yeah... I also got Black Rose seeds as freebees. Check this out...


 
Those are absolutely beautiful.  Love the green and purple colors.


----------

